
Apple to Ramp Up Work on Augmented Reality Headset - walterbell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-08/apple-is-said-to-ramp-up-work-on-augmented-reality-headset
======
flanbiscuit
The cyberpunk and tech enthusiast in me can't wait for AR "headsets" to get to
a point where they are super light and indistinguishable from normal glasses,
but then the cynic in me believes we'll end in a world not far from what was
portrayed in that recent short video Hyper Reality[1].

I am looking forward to those first few years of it where the tech is wild and
new and people are playing with it in new and interesting ways. Just imagine
how much you can do with it. You can have augmented TV and movie experiences.
Pairing your AR headsets with your video game console systems (or PCs) for
augmented video gaming experiences, not to mention complete self-contained AR
games. Augmented concert experiences will be a thing. Museum augmented tours
instead of your basic audio tour.

[1] Hyper Reality - [https://vimeo.com/166807261](https://vimeo.com/166807261)

~~~
Danihan
It's going to be a total panopticon.

~~~
proee
pan·op·ti·con, paˈnäptiˌkän, noun

a circular prison with cells arranged around a central well, from which
prisoners could at all times be observed.

~~~
Danihan
What do you consider to be "real" embedded development platforms?

------
paul7986
They are hyping AR and the ARkit, but thus far no recent AR apps for the
iPhone have blown me away. The majority of the apps just overlay info thru
your camera view though those Measuring Tape apps are innovative in concept.

AR Glasses if they are not bulky and feel/look like sunglasses I can see them
being adopted. Then the whole overlay of info in your real world view makes
the best sense/UX.

Overall I want to see innovation like using AR Glasses to change your view
like view how things looked at this spot 50 to 100 years ago. Being able to
see a daylight view when it’s nighttime.

------
nategri
Was pretty worried when Google Glass failed that it was going to impose a
decade-long 'AR winter' on us. With this and Hololens, maybe I needn't have
been so concerned.

~~~
DonHopkins
I call it the 'AR Shower'.

[http://images.gawker.com/18m28bzmemr1ojpg/c_scale,fl_progres...](http://images.gawker.com/18m28bzmemr1ojpg/c_scale,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800.jpg)

------
lemoncucumber
It's interesting to imagine what a distant future would look like where
everyone wears these things. For example, if every vehicle on the roads were
either a self-driving car or was driven by a driver using AR, we could get rid
of traditional road signs.

Imagine speed limits that dynamically change based on time of day or traffic
conditions, streets that dynamically switch between being one-way or two-way,
etc.

I think the chances of that happening in my lifetime are vanishingly slim, but
it's still a fun thought experiment.

~~~
goatlover
Can't digital signs accomplish that? And if you're not driving the car, then
the car can get notified of the changes without there needing to be a human
visible sign.

I have a hard time believing the long-term future is everybody wearing
something over their eyes. Seems like the better alternative is just to make
the environment smarter.

That or implants.

~~~
lemoncucumber
Sure, but you could even e.g. dynamically change the number of lanes and their
direction, which would be much harder to do smoothly with physical signs and
lane markings. Roads could become wide unmarked surfaces of pavement where
everything is dynamic.

When smartphones went from having small screens and physical buttons to
iPhone-style blank slates for any content, they got a lot more powerful and
people came up with lots of innovative uses for them. You could imagine the
same thing happening with my example of roads when it becomes essentially free
to test new ideas for how traffic should flow, etc.

But again, this is all just a thought experiment. I don't expect it to
actually happen.

------
m3kw9
This is one of those I’ll beleive it when I see one rumours

------
touchofevil
Finally! I've been really impressed with the Microsoft Hololens and I was
hoping to see more action in the AR headset arena. This is a great move in my
opinion!

------
lechiffre10
Augmented Reality Headset that conveniently hides the cash stashed offshore by
Apple.

